# ubuntu tv is previewed. could it replace xbmc and mythtv?



## Easy Rhino (Jan 9, 2012)

the interface looks really nice.

http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/372040/ubuntu-tv-unveiled


----------



## digibucc (Jan 9, 2012)

oh i like it , and if for no other reason than having a media center backed by someone big like ubuntu - it will likely replace xbmc for me


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 9, 2012)

i am thinking the same. finally something easy to setup like xbmc BUT also includes what myth tv does!


----------



## erixx (Jan 9, 2012)

nice, but one can only wonder what Cannonical is looking for on our TV's!

Web+TV= huge stats analytics business!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 9, 2012)

erixx said:


> nice, but one can only wonder what Cannonical is looking for on our TV's!
> 
> Web+TV= huge stats analytics business!!



smart move. provide a solid product to me and i dont care if you know what programs i watch.


----------



## F1reFly (Jan 9, 2012)

kinda a day late and a dollar short if you ask me, like most things about Linux Distro's. Now if Ubuntu as is today came out in 2007 when its popularity started to peak more common curiosities of those looking to avoid Vista, then we may really have something today, in terms of breaking that >1% desktop barrier.
but whatever, Ubutntu tv looks nice and is a good, albeit late, start.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 9, 2012)

how does Ubuntu tv have anything to do with Vista?


----------



## F1reFly (Jan 9, 2012)

media center. in other words, competitive of modern OS's. Ubuntu was always a bit behind in some things at a time when it had a chance to be much more successful.


----------



## erixx (Jan 10, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> smart move. provide a solid product to me and i dont care if you know what programs i watch.



Sure, but it is much, much more than knowing that only, it is the facebookilization of all media and all houses. still wondering?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 10, 2012)

erixx said:


> facebookilization



that word should be in the dictionary 

again, i really don't care what kind of data is gathered about me so long as i know it is being gathered AND it is anonymous.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 10, 2012)

Im really looking forward to it. I just hope that it has Media streaming Utilities for our computers that will be DLNA with auto trans-coding. Support MKV or have ability for us to install gstreamer codecs etc like normal. Also the ability to record w/o commercials your favorite shows.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 10, 2012)

erixx said:


> nice, but one can only wonder what Cannonical is looking for on our TV's!
> 
> Web+TV= huge stats analytics business!!



Didn't we have Webtv before


----------

